
James Lovelock: “There's a danger of losing our tenure on this planet” [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.bbc.com/ideas/videos/theres-a-danger-of-losing-our-tenure-on-this-plane/p06yyqvc
======
open-source-ux
This is a short clip worth watching to the end, but in case you can't or don't
want to watch, here are some of his comments when asked what we can do about
climate change:

"Take an interest in the natural world, in plants and animals and things that
grow naturally"

"Not worry too much about schooling, the R's [Reading, Writing, Arithmetic]
yes they're very important, but all the other stuff I think could be ditched
in favour of a better understanding of the world"

"There are answers of various kinds but I think it needs the right sort of
politics to change people's thinking about these things and I'd like to see
these youngsters using their energies and their talent in this way rather than
looking for some techy answer because I don't think the answer's going to come
that way."

"I think we have all the things needed to stop global warming, we're just not
using them"

